# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам банки под закатку

## myxazzz

0,5 литра по 1грн.
1 литр по 2 грн.
3 литра по 3 грн.
Фонтан, Таирова.

----------


## myxazzz

ап

----------


## myxazzz

Банки 0,5 л. по 85коп.
1 литр по 2 грн.
3 литра по 3 грн.

----------


## myxazzz

ап

----------


## ORESHICHEG

3 л многО?

----------


## myxazzz

50шт есть.

----------


## myxazzz

Остались только 3-х литровые и 10шт. 1 литровых.

----------


## Luba200

Я бы тоже свои баночки 0,5 продала. Если кто интересуется - по 85 коп. самовыносом с Пушкинской (баночек много) Звоните 703-26-00

----------


## myxazzz

Все банки проданы. 
Девочки, тему оставляю открытой. Выставляйте свои предложения на продажу.

----------


## СВЕТА12

номерок скиньте

----------


## Luba200

Шо-то я Вам, Света 12 номер в личку сбросила, а Вы не звоните.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  21.03.2013 в 12:37 ----------

Если дозвониться не можете - пишите в личку.

----------


## -spartak-

есть банки 0.5 1л 3л продам по тем же ценам 2-я застава,торгуемся!

----------


## ай

Есть банки стекляные на 3л, б/у, по 3 грн 40шт. Фонтан

----------


## Luba200

Месяца через 2-3 наши баночки в улет разлетятся, а пока..... Ждем-с

----------


## Лена@

Продам банки 0,5 л, 80 коп./шт. Черемушки.

----------


## -spartak-

3л-2.50  1л-1грн 0.5л-50коп.

----------


## katy76

0,5л 20 шт 0.5 грн под закатку
0.7 л.15 шт еврокрышка 1 грн
Левитана Жукова

----------


## ytrubin

куплю банки 1л, 3л, на поселке

----------


## -spartak-

в центр не выезжаете?нагружу!

----------


## Luba200

Снова предлагаю: баночки под закрутку О.5 литра по 85 копеек за одну штуку. Забирать самовывозом с Центра (ул.Пушкинская). Контактный тел. 703-26-00.

----------


## -spartak-

> 3л-2.50  1л-1грн 0.5л-50коп.


 a я таки свои подсуну...

----------


## X5

3л. - 20 шт. - 3 грн.
1л. - 20 шт. - 1.25 грн.
0.5л. - 40 шт. - 0,5 грн.
Таирово Таврия-В *Таировский*  или р-н Водного института!  самовывоз. Тел : 095 5002630

----------


## ytrubin

куплю на поселке 30 штук 3-х литровых по 2,50 - 3 грн

----------


## Luba200

Снова предлагаю: баночки под закрутку О.5 литра по 85 копеек за одну штуку. Забирать самовывозом с Центра (ул.Пушкинская). Контактный тел. 703-26-00. ОСТАЛОСЬ 46 штук!

----------


## katy76

0,5л 20 шт 0.5 грн под закатку
0.7 л.15 шт еврокрышка 1 грн
Левитана Жукова

----------


## serega29v

есть 3 л банки  цена 3 гр ,200 штук, находятся на таирова мой номер 067 388 4948

----------


## Luba200

Снова предлагаю: баночки под закрутку О.5 литра по 85 копеек за одну штуку. Забирать самовывозом с Центра (ул.Пушкинская). Контактный тел. 703-26-00. ОСТАЛОСЬ 46 штук!

----------


## annaeyes

Предлагаю банки 3 литра ----2гр ,есть 27 штук, Таирово,ал.невского ,самовывоз 0674834770 аня
Банки проданы

----------


## murik210

Нужны банки литровые обычные на Черемушках или Таирова.

----------


## Ёёшка

нужны 3 литровые банки Черемушки, центр.

----------


## Luba200

ПОМОГИТЕ ОСВОБОДИТЬ МЕСТО НА АНТРЕСОЛЯХ!
Снова предлагаю: баночки под закрутку О.5 литра по 75 копеек за одну штуку. Забирать самовывозом с Центра (ул.Пушкинская). Контактный тел. 703-26-00. ОСТАЛОСЬ 46 штук!

----------


## 1011b

3 литр - 2,5
10шт
 центр

----------


## Luba200

ПОМОГИТЕ ОСВОБОДИТЬ МЕСТО НА АНТРЕСОЛЯХ!
Снова предлагаю: баночки под закрутку О.5 литра по 75 копеек за одну штуку. Забирать самовывозом с Центра (ул.Пушкинская). Контактный тел. 703-26-00. ОСТАЛОСЬ 46 штук!

----------


## Luba200

ПОМОГИТЕ ОСВОБОДИТЬ МЕСТО НА АНТРЕСОЛЯХ!
Снова предлагаю: баночки под закрутку О.5 литра по 75 копеек за одну штуку. Забирать самовывозом с Центра (ул.Пушкинская). Контактный тел. 703-26-00. ОСТАЛОСЬ 46 штук!

----------


## "Danger"

У меня тоже накопилось много банок 0,5 л и 1 л
Штук 25, кому надо обращайтесь, самовывоз (Лузановка)

----------


## "Danger"

> У меня тоже накопилось много банок 0,5 л и 1 л
> Штук 25, кому надо обращайтесь, самовывоз (Лузановка)


 ап! Около 30 банок 0,5 (под евро крышку)
Есть 3 л банки так же! Приходите, забирайте

----------


## ай

Есть банки стекляные на 3л, б/у, по 3 грн 40шт. Фонтан

----------


## М & Ш

куплю банки.

----------


## Nikolas_nik

Куплю банки с закручивающийся крышкой от 1 л. Писать в личку

----------


## katy76

0,5л 20 шт 0.5 грн под закатку
0.7 л.15 шт еврокрышка 1 грн
Левитана Жукова[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## z_serega

Срочно куплю банки с закручивающийся крышкой по 0,5  20 шт

----------

